# tư vấn chọn nệm cho trẻ nhỏ



## Nguyen Lynh (23/3/19)

Đối với những năm tháng đầu đời, hệ xương của trẻ còn rất non yếu, chưa hoàn chỉnh. Chính vì vậy các ông bố bà mẹ cần phải hết sức thận trọng trong việc chọn nệm cho bé sử dụng. Bài viết Tư "Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Nhỏ" sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những thông tin cần thiết để chọn cho bé một chiêc nệm phù hợp nhất nhé!!






Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Nhỏ | Thegioinem.com​
Một tấm nệm quá mềm không hẵn là tốt cho trẻ bởi nệm mềm thì sẽ gây ra những biến dạng về cột sống, nằm lâu ngày như thế sẽ khiến cột sống bị cong vẹo, lưng bị gù, làm ảnh hưởng tới khung xương. Nệm mềm thường không có độ phẳng để tạo cho cột sống bị uốn cong.

Bên cạnh đó, các nhà khoa học còn nghiên cứu thấy rằng, khi trẻ nằm trên nệm mềm thì trẻ thường xuyên thấy mệt mỏi và khó chịu vì nệm mềm làm tăng độ cong sinh lý của cơ thể.

*Chọn Nệm như thế nào là phù hợp nhất với trẻ nhỏ?*

*1. Nệm thoáng mát và kích thước phù hợp:*
Việc lựa chọn một tấm nệm thông thoáng rất quan trọng khiến trẻ khi nằm lên sẽ không bị hầm nóng hay bí lưng, giảm nguy cơ bé bị rôm sẩy. Bên cạnh đó, hãy lựa chọ kích thước vừa vặn với nôi hoặc giường của trẻ nằm. Không nêm mua một tấm nệm quá lớn hoặc quá nhỏ so với nôi của trẻ.






Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Nhỏ | Thegioinem.com​
*2. Nệm có độ phẳng:*
Nệm mềm gây tác động không tốt cho cột sống của trẻ. Vậy hãy lựa chọn một tấm nệm có độ cứng và phẳng vừa phải cho bé.






Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Nhỏ | Thegioinem.com​
_*Lưu ý*: Không nên lựa chọn nệm mềm cho trẻ nhỏ trong giai đoạn tập bò, tập lẫy._

*3. Hãy lựa chọn nhà cung cấp có uy tín:*
Để tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng. Ông bố bà mẹ hãy lựa chọn nơi đáng tin cậy để chọn mua sản phẩm cho Bé.

*4. Vệ sinh nệm cho trẻ:*
Vào mùa ẩm, nồm, chăn ga gối nệm rất dễ làm ổ trú ngụ cho các loại vi khuẩn, có thể gây bệnh cho bé. Bởi vậy hãy thường xuyên dọn dẹp và vệ sinh các bộ chăn ga gối nệm của bé, hong và phơi ngoài nắng. Hãy chú ý mở cửa sổ thường xuyên để phòng của bé luôn thoáng đãng.

Thegioinem.com​


----------

